# Hunt Whips



## lisa-tredellans (10 March 2015)

I am sure this will have been posted before so sorry for my ignorance, but I'm looking for some advice on hunting whips.

Have noticed they come in a range of different sizes/lengths and so on and was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction...
I'm approx 5'4 and my horse is about 15.2hh if thats of any use!

Thank you in advance  x


----------



## Tea Drinker (10 March 2015)

give david a call.
http://www.huntingwhips.co.uk/whips.php


----------

